# Looking for online vendor that actually has STOCK of 1792 flake



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Sam Gawith 1792 flake. Would like to try it but everywhere I've tried that 'carries' it doesn't actually have it. Local b&ms don't carry it. And many online sites were out of all brands of Sam Gawith tobacco completely.

If anyone knows of an online site (maybe one you order from regularly?) that has 1792 flake in stock, and ships to Canada, please let me know!

If there are an 'international shipping friendly' sites that you know of please PM me (please DO NOT post the company names in this thread!) Thanks in advance!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Tins of 1792 haven't been available anywhere in the last 9 months. A supply 250 gram boxes showed up in October and those were snatched up quickly.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Actually I decided to bite the bullet and order locally.  Just completed my order - I called to make sure and he said he had *1* tin left of the 1792.

My first online order for pipe tobacco! From WalperTobacco.com in Kitchener, ON










.. and for those Yanks thinking "OMG that's expensive!" - also keep in mind that the CDN dollar is worth more than the US dollar. So yes, it's DARN expensive (hence the reasons for all the threads I've started in the past looking for online US sites to order from) 

With our 13% tax and shipping, my order came to $100.78


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, you got hosed on those prices. At those rates, a border run is in order.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Tins of 1792 haven't been available anywhere in the last 9 months.


Not true, not true, a B&M in the city has or had, last time I checked, five or six tins of the stuff. :smile:

Unfortunately, I don't think they ship and I happen to be one of those whose a bit on the fence about 1792. I thought about picking up a tin or two anyway, but just can't seem to talk myself into it.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Just checked and I have access to 8 tins of 1792 for 12.60 a tin. Let me know. Maybe you can cancel. I am not making anything on this


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Sam_Wheat said:


> Just checked and I have access to 8 tins of 1792 for 12.60 a tin. Let me know. Maybe you can cancel. I am not making anything on this


Hmm.. I appreciate the reply. Only prob is that you're in the US. I ordered it at $25 a tin, but with duty that 12.60 (actually I think duty goes by weight) would probably be over 30 bucks.

I'll try the stuff and get back to you, hows that?  Some people LOVE it, others say its way too strong. The reason I want it is because I just got into pipes after cigarettes and cigars, therefore the aromatics I was advised to try were pretty much non-existent. Nothing there. Except tongue bite. I'm looking for something that burns cold and gives me a nice dose of nicotine while I'm at it mg:

But not being someone who smokes in the house, and who has also developed a nasty cigar habit when I DO have time to smoke, I don't do a whole lot of pipe smoking. (again, mostly due to the fact that the aromatic I had did nothing for me - that could change as I venture into stronger tobaccos).


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I hate to speak for someone else, but if I were to send a BOTL in Canada a gift, even a gift he paid for, I'd sure as heck made sure it was marked appropriately.

Have you tried Irish Flake? I do a love/like thing with it because it's literally so strong and rich it can give me heartburn, lol, but if I'm looking for a vitamin N dose I cube cut some, mix it about 60/40 with PA, then 2 dashes of a mother in laws love and you can turn a newbie green in a heartbeat.
In fact, pm me your address lmao.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

z0diac said:


> Hmm.. I appreciate the reply. Only prob is that you're in the US. I ordered it at $25 a tin, but with duty that 12.60 (actually I think duty goes by weight) would probably be over 30 bucks.
> 
> I'll try the stuff and get back to you, hows that?  Some people LOVE it, others say its way too strong. The reason I want it is because I just got into pipes after cigarettes and cigars, therefore the aromatics I was advised to try were pretty much non-existent. Nothing there. Except tongue bite. I'm looking for something that burns cold and gives me a nice dose of nicotine while I'm at it mg:
> 
> But not being someone who smokes in the house, and who has also developed a nasty cigar habit when I DO have time to smoke, I don't do a whole lot of pipe smoking. (again, mostly due to the fact that the aromatic I had did nothing for me - that could change as I venture into stronger tobaccos).


Have you given English tobaccos a try? The stronger ones will stand up to cigars. If you have Dunhill, give Nightcap, My Mixture 965, London Mixture and Early Morning Pipe a try (these are listed in decreasing levels of strength.)

Peterson flakes will also put hair on your chest.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know if you would have to pay tax on tobacco from the UK, since Canada is part of the Commonwealth, but if you don't here is a source of 1792 and several other Samuel Gawith tobaccos that ship from Scotland. They are primarily a snuff retailer but the owner is also a pipe smoker so he carries some SG tobacco. Pipe Tobacco - MrSnuff Snuff | Buy Snuff Online | Nasal Snuff | Snuff Store


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Xodar said:


> I hate to speak for someone else, but if I were to send a BOTL in Canada a gift, even a gift he paid for, I'd sure as heck made sure it was marked appropriately.


I agree. But anything marked as tobacco will have massive duty/import charges applied to it. Usually shoots the price up about 300%. I'm sure SOMEWHERE online has to have the actual rates, but I can't find any. All I know is that a $100 cigar order (and only $70 was cigars, the rest accessories) came to $281 after duty was applied.



> Have you tried Irish Flake? I do a love/like thing with it because it's literally so strong and rich it can give me heartburn, lol, but if I'm looking for a vitamin N dose I cube cut some, mix it about 60/40 with PA, then 2 dashes of a mother in laws love and you can turn a newbie green in a heartbeat.
> In fact, pm me your address lmao.


Hehe.. I'll pass on the acceptance of the gift but VERY MUCH appreciate the gesture. With the purchases I've made in the last 48hrs I can't afford any more import duties. Still holding my breath for the damage on the duties that my current incoming items will cost.

No, I haven't tried Irish Flake. Actually I just got in to pipe smoking and have only tried a Brigham vanilla/maple aromatic. Smelled great - tasted acrid, gave a lot of tongue bite, and had little nicotine content.

I heard from a few reviews that 1792 tasted like a strong maduro cigar (whatever that means, as all the maduro's I've smoked taste different according to what brand/type of cigar it is. ie: I've never noticed all maduros having a certain taste) But what I took from those comments was that it was stronger at least than the aromatic I've had.

I've got about 5 tins coming to me in the mail of different varieties. I'll have to make sure to find the time to smoke more and come to a conclusion about them... ... and pipe smoking as a whole  The weak aromatic which left me with an acrid tongue sure didn't leave a good impression, and already having one expensive tobacco hobby (cigars) it was hard to justify another.

Back to the topic... if 1792 is out of stock everywhere due to its popularity, maybe we should have a "1792 Spotting Thread" where people could post to when they see it available online


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Nachman said:


> I don't know if you would have to pay tax on tobacco from the UK, since Canada is part of the Commonwealth, but if you don't here is a source of 1792 and several other Samuel Gawith tobaccos that ship from Scotland. They are primarily a snuff retailer but the owner is also a pipe smoker so he carries some SG tobacco. Pipe Tobacco - MrSnuff Snuff | Buy Snuff Online | Nasal Snuff | Snuff Store


Thank you!!! Will definitely keep that in my bookmarks.

Yes - ANY import of tobacco is subject to our outrageous duty fees. Both alcohol and tobacco prices in Canada are probably the highest in the world. I only say so because I can't imagine any other country where it costs $9Cdn (about $10US) for a pack of 25 cigarettes. A 26 oz. (750mL) of Canadian Club whisky is $27. Montecristo #2 cigars anywhere from $28-35 (PER STICK). I paid about $5.60 in Cuba!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hint hint.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

z0diac said:


> Thank you!!! Will definitely keep that in my bookmarks.
> 
> Yes - ANY import of tobacco is subject to our outrageous duty fees. Both alcohol and tobacco prices in Canada are probably the highest in the world. I only say so because I can't imagine any other country where it costs $9Cdn (about $10US) for a pack of 25 cigarettes. A 26 oz. (750mL) of Canadian Club whisky is $27. Montecristo #2 cigars anywhere from $28-35 (PER STICK). I paid about $5.60 in Cuba!


You should spend some time in NYC, Tokyo and Zurich! For desert, hop over to Shanghai! If you haven't run out of money by then, you either didn't have any fun, or I need to have your job!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nachman said:


> Pipe Tobacco - MrSnuff Snuff | Buy Snuff Online | Nasal Snuff | Snuff Store


Mr Snuff seems to have stock in all of the SG tins. How come we don't have them here in the states?

Cool video too, but I'm not sure I could snort tobacco... Of course I've become more fond of retrohaling since I started pipe smoking.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

CWL said:


> You should spend some time in NYC, Tokyo and Zurich! For desert, hop over to Shanghai! If you haven't run out of money by then, you either didn't have any fun, or I need to have your job!


A 26oz bottle of whiskey can't be bought in NYC for less than $27 !?

Wow I never knew prices were that high. Canadian Club in a plastic bottle is about the cheapest whiskey you can buy here in Ontario. Well.. maybe "Alberta premium" or whatever it's called might be a buck cheaper. But yah... no brand of whiskey sold in Ontario is going to be had for less than $25-27 for a 26oz bottle.

And I'M SURE a pack of Marlies in NYC isn't going for 9 bucks. C'mon.

I live 20mins from the NY border and can pick up a pack of smokes for 2 bucks. A 26er of whiskey for less than 10.

But picking certain cities in a country isn't a fair comparison. I'm comparing the ENTIRE PROVINCE of Ontario (and the rest of Canada isn't much less expensive - or AT ALL - when it comes to alcohol and tobacco duty, as it's a federal duty I believe: nationwide).

So saying the US has crazy alcohol/tobacco prices because NYC is high, and China has crazy prices because Shanghai is high, doesn't make too much sense.

ANY town/city in all of Ontario and you're going to pay 25 bucks for a 26oz bottle of liquor. And any popular non-budget-brand pack of cigarettes is going to cost you $8 or more.

Find me a COUNTRY where all their prices are that high and I'll believe we're not the most expensive for those commodities.

Actually beer is pretty cheap here. You can get a case of 24 for about $41 I believe. Prices here. But liquor is about $25 at it's cheapest, for a 26oz bottle, ANYWHERE in the province.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Actually beer is pretty cheap here. You can get a case of 24 for about $41 I believe.


I've heard Canada is bad for prices and I'm sorry to burst your happy bubble, but $41 for beer is NOT cheap!!!! :frown:

What kind of beer is that?!?! I fear the answer. For $41 I can get a case of pretty decent beer.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> I've heard Canada is bad for prices and I'm sorry to burst your happy bubble, but $41 for beer is NOT cheap!!!! :frown:
> 
> What kind of beer is that?!?! I fear the answer. For $41 I can get a case of pretty decent beer.


I've only had BC beer, but Canadian beer is amazing. Better than anything I've had in the states. Just my HO.

Nothing like a pint at the pub.

-------------------------------------------
Edit-Well except for Koke and Sleeman's, had those and they're not BC beers.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Jake, I'm glad you found what you were looking for. I think you'll really like the 1792. It's quite strong for me so I smoke it in a small pipe and only once in a blue moon.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Well darn Jake, that's irksome. I had not realized that there were specific exclusions for tobacco in both the 60 and 20 dollar exemptions. Good thing you were more aware of the rules than I, because I was halfway to filling a box and would have inadvertantly hammered you with god knows what tariff. How would they even rate ziploc baggies? At my declared value?

Although cigarettes easily cost $9 in NY I suspect. Those are packs of 20 as well, a pack of 20 in Washington state is $8 + sales tax. 

And it's the non export beers that get me. Molson takes the run off from their beer, cans it, and puts export on it, they mass produce some thick potent stuff that's available in Canada. And Shaftesbury (unsure on spelling) cream stout is amazing. I did find it odd not being able to buy beer in a convenience store though.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

z0diac said:


> A 26oz bottle of whiskey can't be bought in NYC for less than $27 !?
> 
> Wow I never knew prices were that high. Canadian Club in a plastic bottle is about the cheapest whiskey you can buy here in Ontario. Well.. maybe "Alberta premium" or whatever it's called might be a buck cheaper. But yah... no brand of whiskey sold in Ontario is going to be had for less than $25-27 for a 26oz bottle.
> 
> ...


I don't smoke cigarettes, but I know they go for $14.50-15.00 a pack in NYC.

A shot of "well" whiskey can easily cost as much as your whole bottle there.

I can see how some of your "sin" taxes will jack-up prices in Canada, but it is not close to being one of the most expensive countries in the world.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

User Name said:


> I've only had BC beer, but Canadian beer is amazing. Better than anything I've had in the states. Just my HO.
> 
> Nothing like a pint at the pub.
> 
> ...


What type of beer are you into? Canada's got some good stuff, but plenty of good beer in the USA, particularly in California. Heck, you're only a couple hours north of one of the west coast's beer meccas!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> I've heard Canada is bad for prices and I'm sorry to burst your happy bubble, but $41 for beer is NOT cheap!!!! :frown:
> 
> What kind of beer is that?!?! I fear the answer. For $41 I can get a case of pretty decent beer.


Just your regular popular brands. Molson Canadian, Labatt Blue, etc. There's cheap stuff from micro breweries that's less expensive. But your average beer is $40 a 2-4. And that's in ALL of Ontario - buying it in Toronto or buttsville northern Ontario. Same prices.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

User Name said:


> I've only had BC beer, but Canadian beer is amazing. Better than anything I've had in the states. Just my HO.
> 
> Nothing like a pint at the pub.
> 
> ...


The main Canadian beers are Molson Canadian (lager), Molson Export (ale) Labatt Blue (lager). Coors Light, etc.. (although Coors is owned by Molson) There's tons of others of course.

But when I used to drink, I really couldn't tell the difference between a Canadian and a Budweiser. Most of the big brand beers are similar.

But being so close to the US border, oddly enough, one of my favorite beers used to be Old Milwaulkee 

I've come to the conclusion that almost every country makes some damn good beers


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> Jake, I'm glad you found what you were looking for. I think you'll really like the 1792. It's quite strong for me so I smoke it in a small pipe and only once in a blue moon.


Thanks! Right now I'm a social smoker, or rather, someone who smokes on break at work, and when driving. I never go out of the house for a smoke. But if I'm out due to circumstance, I will. So I'm looking for something strong that I can have for 5-10mins in a pipe instead of a cigarette. If I can put in a small pinch or two of 1792 and actually taste/feel it (unlike the aromatic I had), I'd prefer that over smokes (cigs).

Eagerly awaiting my order to come in... I love ordering online. When it surprises you on the doorstep it's like Christmas morning each time.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Well darn Jake, that's irksome. I had not realized that there were specific exclusions for tobacco in both the 60 and 20 dollar exemptions. Good thing you were more aware of the rules than I, because I was halfway to filling a box and would have inadvertantly hammered you with god knows what tariff.


Haha. Yah if I go over the border to the States to get gas, come back through Cdn customs, and say I bought a pack of smokes, they COULD technically charge me duty on the single pack. I believe exemptions only come into effect after 48hrs of being out of the country, then again (more) after 1 week.. But anything shipped in is open season for duties.



> How would they even rate ziploc baggies? At my declared value?


Actually it goes by quantity, not value. I had to look this up because I was scared of being nailed when I came back from Cuba with more than my exemption limit (I wasn't over though). But they state (after 1 week away) I'm allowed 50 cigars, plus 200 cigarettes, plus X ounces (I forget how much) of loose tobacco. So it goes by how much actual tobacco, not by the value of it.



> Although cigarettes easily cost $9 in NY I suspect. Those are packs of 20 as well, a pack of 20 in Washington state is $8 + sales tax.


Yes but they're $8-9 EVERYWHERE in Ontario (and I assume, Canada). My point being that alcohol and tobacco is probably more costly in this country (Canada) than any other. Simply due to the government's crazy taxing of it. Their reasoning being, that alcohol and tobacco related health problems put more of a strain on the health system, so the tax money from the sales of alc. and tobac. go into the health system. (yah I'd like to see them open their books on that one)



> I did find it odd not being able to buy beer in a convenience store though.


The one thing I like though is that there's beer stores spread out throughout ever city, and each has a large selection. They talked about privatizing it awhile back (the entire LCBO - Liquor Control Board of Ontario) but it never went through for whatever reason(s).


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

CWL said:


> I don't smoke cigarettes, but I know they go for $14.50-15.00 a pack in NYC.
> 
> A shot of "well" whiskey can easily cost as much as your whole bottle there.
> 
> I can see how some of your "sin" taxes will jack-up prices in Canada, but it is not close to being one of the most expensive countries in the world.


So.... you're saying that the average price for a pack of smokes is $14-15 across the US? I know that's not true because I get them when I go over for gas at 2 bucks a pack (at an Indian reserve.. but they're probably not more than $3-4 a pack elsewhere in Niagara Falls NY or Buffalo).

And shots of whiskey have nothing to do with the average price - shots are charged per the establishment serving them. You can go to a high end club in any city and pay $20 a shot. Or $100 a glass of cognac. But just because some places here have $1500 bottles of wine, doesn't mean I say wine costs $1500 a bottle in Canada. (you see what I'm saying, right?)

When I say "country" I'm talking ON AVERAGE THROUGHOUT the country. Not the average Canadian price vs. local prices found in some places in NYC.

Edit: I should also mention that you can get 'value' (el-cheap'o) brands of cigarettes here for $7.25 But all the popular brands (DuMaurier, Players, Export A) you're looking at $9.50


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Just your regular popular brands. Molson Canadian, Labatt Blue, etc. There's cheap stuff from micro breweries that's less expensive. But your average beer is $40 a 2-4. And that's in ALL of Ontario - buying it in Toronto or buttsville northern Ontario. Same prices.


I wouldn't be paying $40 for any of those beers. Okay, well, I wouldn't be buying those beers to begin with, but definitely not for $40 a case!!!

YIKES!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Could be just me, but a coors light in canada taste better than a coors light in the states...must be my imagination.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Haha. Yah if I go over the border to the States to get gas, come back through Cdn customs, and say I bought a pack of smokes, they COULD technically charge me duty on the single pack. I believe exemptions only come into effect after 48hrs of being out of the country, then again (more) after 1 week.. But anything shipped in is open season for duties.


That's why you need an American friend who will bring the cigarettes over for you. I think we're limited to a carton is we say it's for "personal consumption" duty free.

If I was closer to the border, I wouldn't mind doing an american cigs for sleeman's trade, ha. That would be awesome.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

User Name said:


> That's why you need an American friend who will bring the cigarettes over for you. I think we're limited to a carton is we say it's for "personal consumption" duty free.
> 
> If I was closer to the border, I wouldn't mind doing an american cigs for sleeman's trade, ha. That would be awesome.


I like your way of thinking! Me needs to find an America buddy in Niagara Falls New York to bring me over cheap cigars and in return I'll bring over... oh yah... nothing's cheap over here  okay, need to rethink my plan. 'Need to find an American buddy who doesn't mind paying 40 bucks for a case of beer (and that's like $45US now). Hmmmm. Hehe, not to mention it would be hard to justify a day trip, while *I* am behind the wheel, needing a CASE of beer for personal CONSUMPTION. hah.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

z0diac said:


> I like your way of thinking! Me needs to find an America buddy in Niagara Falls New York to bring me over cheap cigars and in return I'll bring over... oh yah... nothing's cheap over here  okay, need to rethink my plan. 'Need to find an American buddy who doesn't mind paying 40 bucks for a case of beer (and that's like $45US now). Hmmmm. Hehe, not to mention it would be hard to justify a day trip, while *I* am behind the wheel, needing a CASE of beer for personal CONSUMPTION. hah.


Even though there's nothing cheap over on that side, you do have beers that are quite uncommon to the United States. Canadian microbrews are the best.

And I forgot, you can tell them it is intended as a gift. That is ok too.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

User Name said:


> Could be just me, but a coors light in canada taste better than a coors light in the states...must be my imagination.


Well, it couldn't taste much worse, that's for sure!!! :lol:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Back to on-topic (not that I MIND discussing beers..)

I just smoked another bowl of the vanilla/maple aromatic that I have. And have to admit that I'll probably give up on pipe smoking unless I can find something that is 1: stronger, 2: tastes better, and 3: HAS a taste. It smells nice and all, but that's it. Leaves my mouth with a lot of tongue bite. If I didn't know I just smoked my pipe I would have mistaken myself for being bored, popping out the AAA batteries in my TV remote, and chewing on them for 25 minutes. 'Found myself purposely blowing out through my nose as much as possible just to get SOME flavor from it.

1792 supposedly resembles a cigar, so I'm looking forward to it.

Then again, maybe it's just hard for a cigarette/cigar smoker to go to pipes because we're used to strong nicotine and strong flavors ??? Are pipes generally a LOT weaker than cigars/cigarettes? Simply put, I'm looking for a pipe tobacco I GET SOMETHING out of. The only evidence that I'm smoking this aromatic I have is that smoke comes out of my mouth, and the acrid taste/feeling on my tongue.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Well if it's something strong that you're looking for maybe start a new thread inquiring about them. There's plenty of nicotine bombs out there, just ask the right questions and the BoB's will chime in! Oh and the it's 7oz or 200grams per person for a mininum of 48hrs stay.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Most aromatics tend to be low on nicotine levels. At least most of the ones I tried never really had any punch. From all the tobaccos I tried 1792 was one of the strongest along with Stonehaven. I would also try a rope, something like SG Black XX. I would keep searching, I'm sure you'll find something that suits your needs.



z0diac said:


> Back to on-topic (not that I MIND discussing beers..)
> 
> I just smoked another bowl of the vanilla/maple aromatic that I have. And have to admit that I'll probably give up on pipe smoking unless I can find something that is 1: stronger, 2: tastes better, and 3: HAS a taste. It smells nice and all, but that's it. Leaves my mouth with a lot of tongue bite. If I didn't know I just smoked my pipe I would have mistaken myself for being bored, popping out the AAA batteries in my TV remote, and chewing on them for 25 minutes. 'Found myself purposely blowing out through my nose as much as possible just to get SOME flavor from it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

z0diac said:


> Back to on-topic (not that I MIND discussing beers..)
> 
> I just smoked another bowl of the vanilla/maple aromatic that I have. And have to admit that I'll probably give up on pipe smoking unless I can find something that is 1: stronger, 2: tastes better, and 3: HAS a taste. It smells nice and all, but that's it. Leaves my mouth with a lot of tongue bite.


Which is why I'll never understand how heavy aromatics sell so well.

I recommend you start with a light, ribbon-cut English blend, like GL Pease Piccadilly (or if you want to start strong from complexity perspective, GL Pease Westminster). Real, full, pipe tobacco flavor.

Concerning nicotine, with pipe tobacco the nicotine content goes from high to low in this order: Burley, Virginias, Orientals.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Well, it couldn't taste much worse, that's for sure!!! :lol:


Reminds me of a Monty Python: Live at the Hollywood Bowl joke.

2 Australian explorers mukcing about and one says to the other:
"We find your American beer like making love in a canoe..."

"It's f*cking close to water!" :drum:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Piledriver said:


> Most aromatics tend to be low on nicotine levels. At least most of the ones I tried never really had any punch. From all the tobaccos I tried 1792 was one of the strongest along with Stonehaven. I would also try a rope, something like SG Black XX. I would keep searching, I'm sure you'll find something that suits your needs.


Thank you! I received a missed-package notice in the mailbox today (available for pickup in a few hours at the PO) so it's got to be one of the 2 orders (different online stores) that I made for tobacco. Hopefully tonight I'll get to try something new!!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

ChronoB said:


> Which is why I'll never understand how heavy aromatics sell so well.
> 
> I recommend you start with a light, ribbon-cut English blend, like GL Pease Piccadilly (or if you want to start strong from complexity perspective, GL Pease Westminster). Real, full, pipe tobacco flavor.
> 
> Concerning nicotine, with pipe tobacco the nicotine content goes from high to low in this order: Burley, Virginias, Orientals.


So Burley it is 

I'm guessing they sell so well because most aromatic smokers (I'm also guessing) are people who first started smoking WITH a pipe. They never smoked before so just ANYTHING is tasty. But coming from a strong-flavor smoking background (cigarettes/cigars) they just don't seem to cut it for me. Then again, I'm basing all aromatics [unfairly] on the single blend I've had. But it would also be my guess that all the stuff they put into it to give it flavoring, might SMELL great but doesn't work so well on the palette when burnt.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

z0diac said:


> So Burley it is
> 
> I'm guessing they sell so well because most aromatic smokers (I'm also guessing) are people who first started smoking WITH a pipe. They never smoked before so just ANYTHING is tasty. But coming from a strong-flavor smoking background (cigarettes/cigars) they just don't seem to cut it for me. Then again, I'm basing all aromatics [unfairly] on the single blend I've had. But it would also be my guess that all the stuff they put into it to give it flavoring, might SMELL great but doesn't work so well on the palette when burnt.


I was a 2 pack-a-day guy up until this past January. I found a number of tobaccos strong enough to feed my monkey and then some. Quite a few reccomendations here already, but ones I found personally heavy were:
Irish Flake
1792
Gawiths navy
Macb's navy has some burley in it, seems like a good hit, not as heavy as some of these others but satisfying
Mclelland 2015 (VA/Per)
Happy Brown Bogie is heavy, and almost anything in a rope packs a hefty vitamin N dose


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Xodar said:


> I was a 2 pack-a-day guy up until this past January. I found a number of tobaccos strong enough to feed my monkey and then some. Quite a few reccomendations here already, but ones I found personally heavy were:
> Irish Flake
> 1792
> Gawiths navy
> ...


I'm only an occasional smoker - on break at work, driving in the truck, fishing at cottage, etc.. - but I'm looking to substitute something else instead of a cigarette. Unfortunately, they're just SO damn convenient, being able to have one in 5 mins and not having to set aside a portion of my afternoon to smoke say a 1hr cigar. You're driving to the other side of town, you can have a couple smokes on the way. Can't have a 'quick cigar'.

I just tried my 1792 (it arrived yesterday). Definitely better than the aromatic I had, but I didn't find at all that it tasted like a cigar. (some reviews I read stated that). Wasn't as strong as I expected. But then again, when I think of something 'strong' I think of it strong enough to give a burning sensation when exhaling through the nose. For instance, most (if not ALL) cigars I smoke, you simply cannot let all the smoke out through your nose as it will just burn with peppery/spicey feeling. The 1792 WAS weak enough to pass out through the nose. I didn't let it dry out at all either... fresh and moist as it came, straight in the pipe.

Tasted much better in my mouth than the aromatic though. Smoked a bit hot, but that was obviously due to the moisture content. But it wasn't unpleasantly hot. Plus I was smoking a bit fast because my gf and I were about to cook steaks, but I dragged her outside so I could try my 1792 first 

I also smoked it in the same pipe as my aromatic stuff, so there was a tad of lingering taste from the aromatic left over. Not a lot. But I'll keep smoking my non-aromatics in this pipe simply because the new aromas will take over the bowl, as I'm not going to be buying aromatics anymore.

I treat aromatics like flavored cigars. You can get stogies in chocolate or rum flavored, etc.. but they're not for the tobacco purists IMO (I hope I don't offend anyone by saying that - if you like what you smoke, that's all that matters).










Can't wait to try out the other ones. And I have a couple more still in transit to me from Pipes and Cigars.com :

Esoterica Tin - Margate tpteso04 1 11.00
(2oz.)
Dunhill Tin - Flake (50g) tptdun53 1 11.03
Dunhill Tin - London tptdun07 1 9.45


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm glad you finally got your tobacco. I personally think that the FVF would be more reminiscent to a cigar then the 1792. I would mirror what others said and suggest you to acquire some Irish Flake.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

If you want something that tastes like a cigar try Cornell and Diehl Billy Budd. Hearth and Home Stogie is milder than Billy Budd and tastes similar to cigars also.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Nachman said:


> If you want something that tastes like a cigar try Cornell and Diehl Billy Budd. Hearth and Home Stogie is milder than Billy Budd and tastes similar to cigars also.


I'm not specifically looking for a cigar flavor (I have 2 humidors stocked to the teeth  ) but more something that gives a cigar-like STRENGTH. Where each mouthful of smoke is strong with flavor. I'll definitely try some of the blends that have been mentioned in this thread.



Zfog said:


> I'm glad you finally got your tobacco. I personally think that the FVF would be more reminiscent to a cigar then the 1792. I would mirror what others said and suggest you to acquire some Irish Flake.


Will do! My last 2 orders have put me back in (yah like I leave) the poor house but I'm sure the pipe tobacco tin slope is just as slippery as the cigar slope that I slid down.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

z0diac said:


> I'm not specifically looking for a cigar flavor (I have 2 humidors stocked to the teeth  ) but more something that gives a cigar-like STRENGTH. Where each mouthful of smoke is strong with flavor. I'll definitely try some of the blends that have been mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Will do! My last 2 orders have put me back in (yah like I leave) the poor house but I'm sure the pipe tobacco tin slope is just as slippery as the cigar slope that I slid down.


I would put GL Pease Haddo's Delight and Cornell & Diehl Black Frigate on your list, too.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

You guys are going to keep me in the poor house! (but I appreciate all the suggestions! hehe)

I had some more 1792 tonight. I packed it a bit tighter, folding the flake into a small ball and stuffing it in there. It burnt much better this time (last time required a few re-lights to keep it burning strong). Stronger flavor too. I noticed a pepper on the tongue to it common in cigars that I didn't notice yesterday. I think it's growing on me.


----------

